# New Rhino Exhaust



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well the Harley muffler was starting to get clogged up with mud, so I decided to go another route. Ive used a tractor muffler on my 300 with good results so I decided to go that route on my rhino. I went with the FO-4 from Tractor Supply since it still has a baffle in it to keep some of the noise down. 

I was able to cut the Harley muffler off and leave a small section of it on to clamp the FO-4 directly too. That was its easier to remove. 

Heres the pics...

Before paint, trimming the end, and adding additional support









Finished


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! What kinda sound does it have?


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Looks awesome! I'm curious about the sound as well.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Nice! Looks like it was made for it!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

The sound is pretty good. Not too loud in my opinion. Its not quite as deep of a tone as I would like but I like it better than the Harley muffler I had.

I have a clip of it at idle, but Im goin to try to get a better clip of how it sounds


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks really good. Get a clip up so we can check it out. Good work.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here it is at idle. Kinda hard to tell how it sounds tho...

[ame=http://s365.photobucket.com/albums/oo93/bump530/?action=view&current=09648DB6-DDF3-4197-B675-749BD60A7928-1779-0000017373FB09EA.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

That doesn't sound half bad. Wish I woulda though about this when I had my rhino.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

It sounds better in person. It sounds really good for what it is tho...a $25 tractor muffler lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's not bad at all


----------

